# Puppy Stepping on Baby



## alicia (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello - I'm new to the forums. I just got a doggy today. He's a lab/shepard/golden mix that I got from a home who could not afford vet care for him. He's about 7 or 8 months old now. He's a good boy. But extremely excited. I know this is normal for his breed and age. And my 10 year old and near 3 year old can handle if for the most part. But I expected the doggie to ignore my baby (almost 9 month old). He kind of ignores him but he doesn't realize he needs to be gentle. He will walk right over him, step on his back or head or whatever (my baby is a crawler still so he is on the floor all day). And I don't want to yell at the dog for this because he doesn't even realize he's doing it. He's just focused on whatever. And I don't want to lock the dog up all day to keep the baby safe. So what is the best course of action to help the dog realize the baby is down there!?

Thanks so much,

Alicia


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Keep a lead on your pup and keep him away from the baby. My dog is 7 months and know way should be loose around a baby. The dog is a pup and acting so. I recommand keeping them away from each other.


----------



## alicia (Jan 6, 2008)

So, all day keep the puppy separated? That doesn't sound like much of a life for any of us really. Puppy locked up on one side of the house sad, kids not able to interact with puppy. Is that how it needs to be?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to agree that baby and dog should be separated by a leash, baby gate, or crate. Chances are as the dog settles into the home, it will realize that this little person needs to be treated nicely.

ETA: The dog doesn't need to be at the other side of the house. Tether it to you with a leash when it is in the same room as the baby. Surely the baby is not always awake and crawling about. When the baby is asleep or playing quietly in a playpen, the dog can have free run of the house. Baby gates work well, too. When you are having dinner, you can gate the puppy into the kitchen. It can still see you and be part of what is going on without jeopardizing the baby.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have 6 dogs and an 11 mo baby (among others lol). Some of the dogs are calm enough to be around the baby others are not. Sooo when baby is out hyper dog(s) are either crated or in another room.


----------



## alicia (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll try to work with this advice but it won't be easy. My house is built odd. The kitchen is very open and gates don't work in it. And the only opportunity for gates means that half the house, either the living room or family room must be gated for this to work. My children have free reign of the house. My little baby likes to be tethered to me all the time. He's very clingy. And the dog is the same way. The lady who sold him to me told me he would follow me everywhere and get very upset if we were separated. I know if I gate him he will be quite upset. 

Baby takes bad naps too. He sleeps for 30 minutes in the a.m. and 1 hour in the afternoon. The one hour nap I had planned to crate the dog so I could rest too. That doesn't give much time with doggie if he is separated while the kids are awake too.

Ugh....this is tough.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I would also reccomend obedience training too. Sit; lie down; ect. For instance doggie starts getting wound up around baby.....down or sit is a good way to get the dog's attention focused on you instead of trampoling the baby. I use this with my mastiff and it works for the most part. 

One other thing. How much excercise is the dog getting? A tired dog (or child for that matter) is a good dog. Tire the dog out and he may well take a nap with baby crawling around nearby...worth a try at least.


----------



## alicia (Jan 6, 2008)

mastiffmama27 said:


> I have 6 dogs and an 11 mo baby (among others lol). Some of the dogs are calm enough to be around the baby others are not. Sooo when baby is out hyper dog(s) are either crated or in another room.


With your 6 dogs: The ones that are hyper, are they young or just hyper forever!? I'm hoping he calms enough to not be a threat.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

The two hyper ones are young and also new to our home. They are both recent rescues and have some issues to work out. Some dogs are higher energy than others and/or just don't pay attention to where tails and or feet are going. But for the most part do tend to mind their tails a bit better as they get older.


----------



## alicia (Jan 6, 2008)

mastiffmama27 said:


> I would also reccomend obedience training too. Sit; lie down; ect. For instance doggie starts getting wound up around baby.....down or sit is a good way to get the dog's attention focused on you instead of trampoling the baby. I use this with my mastiff and it works for the most part.
> 
> One other thing. How much excercise is the dog getting? A tired dog (or child for that matter) is a good dog. Tire the dog out and he may well take a nap with baby crawling around nearby...worth a try at least.


He does know site, lie down. He does them but gets up quickly. And actually when he steps on the baby he isn't being hyper. He's just walking normally and thinks the baby is part of the floor or something. He's just a clingy dog and wants to be next to me just like the baby does. And I like that about him. It's nice to have your doggie love you. He just needs to recognize somehow that the baby is there and the baby comes first. geesh.

Well we just got him today. I don't think his prior owners were getting him much exercise because he doesn't do well on a leash. But I walked him for 20-30 minutes twice today briskly as fast as I could walk and he also played for about 30 minutes in the yard with the boys. This was between the hours of 1:00 and 6 p.m. Now he is finally relaxing. So yes I will let him get as much exercise as I can muster up after taking care of the three boys. There's snow all over the place here right now so walking is tough but I know very necessary.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahhh boys! Recruit the older ones to help wear out the dog and recruit the dog to wear out the boys! Tired dog + tired boys= peace for mom!


----------



## misty2005 (Jan 6, 2008)

the next time the dog gets near or steps on the your baby, grab the pup by the snout and hold it firm. Look him in the eyes and firmly say "No." then, release and push him away. soon he'll get that it is not a good thing.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

misty2005 said:


> the next time the dog gets near or steps on the your baby, grab the pup by the snout and hold it firm. Look him in the eyes and firmly say "No." then, release and push him away. soon he'll get that it is not a good thing.


And in no time at all, the dog will associate the baby with all things bad.

I'd be careful with this advice.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 13, 2007)

If baby feels the need to be near you, have you considered carrying him in a sling for a few hours each day? That way the baby gets the attention and closeness he obviously craves, and the dog can be nearby too to get what he needs. Baby will be entertained by all the activities you are doing, and will be out of harms way. When he's crawling around on the floor, tether the dog to you so he can't step on baby. Get the older kids to play fetch in the back garden with the dog (great way to tire dog out without tiring humans out too much!). Put the baby in his playpen for a few 15 min sessions during which the dog can get your attention and fuss.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I read you had to get the dog familuar with the baby so that he will know his boundaries when it comes to this member of the family. Introduce the puppy to the baby. Let him smell the baby's blanket and clothes. then have someone with you and you be holding the baby and make him sit at least arms length away and create that distance of a boundary so that the doggie knows when he smells or sees the baby he will know he can only get so close. I don't- that's one way I would try. If that doesn't work there are lots of other things to try. Of course exercise is always part of the equation to an obedient dog too.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

misty2005 said:


> the next time the dog gets near or steps on the your baby, grab the pup by the snout and hold it firm. Look him in the eyes and firmly say "No." then, release and push him away. soon he'll get that it is not a good thing.


Aggression begets aggression. This would be a good way to get your dog to hate your baby.......I wouldn't do it. You want him to associate the baby with good things. He's not stepping on the baby on purpose, probably doesn't know that he's doing it, and it would confuse him terribly to punish him for something he's not aware of.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

I think spending time on the floor with the puppy and the baby is a good route. When the puppy seems oblivious to the baby, but you KNOW the 'step' is coming gently guard with an arm up, or placing your hand on the puppy's chest and saying, gently, 'Be easy, the baby is here' *point at baby*. You've just got to stay a step (no pun intended) ahead of the puppy until he realizes what a small person he's dealing with. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## daschador (Dec 9, 2007)

Roscosmom said:


> I think spending time on the floor with the puppy and the baby is a good route. When the puppy seems oblivious to the baby, but you KNOW the 'step' is coming gently guard with an arm up, or placing your hand on the puppy's chest and saying, gently, 'Be easy, the baby is here' *point at baby*. You've just got to stay a step (no pun intended) ahead of the puppy until he realizes what a small person he's dealing with. I hope everything works out for you.


 I agree with spending time on the floor with both the pup and the baby. From what I've read, you just got the pup, so he's not settled in and it may be the first time he's been around small children. It'll be good for the baby to learn how to react to the dog. 
I've a very BUSY 10 month old daughter. I have a very large Labrador retriever who roams the house. We have gates up to keep our daughter out of places, the dog just jumps over the gate. We cut holes in the corners of the gates so our dachshund can meander from room to room. Both dogs are pretty good about watching where she is at, the lab pays no attention when she plays with his ears or tail when she crawls over to where he's sleeping. Our dashie has slept with her many times. Even before she began to reach for things, I would hold her had and pet the dog and say "nice" and "soft." He would take his big old tongue lick half her face ..gross! But he's just being a sweetie. Now she reaches out and strokes the dog and we say "nice" and "soft" in exaggerated tones. She's getting the idea (most of the time..except for when she's excited.)
Sometimes our lab is excited about going out or getting a treat, or just being a lab, and I have to watch where he's stepping to make sure he won't run over the baby. But that's just the way it is..some common sense, some diligence, supervision until she gets bigger, and to make sure no one gets seriously hurt in an accidental collision.
Hopefully you can train both of your young ones while they're learning each other. 
Now if I could keep her from giving the dogs her biter biscuit. She finds that hilarious as of late.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Roscosmom said:


> I think spending time on the floor with the puppy and the baby is a good route. When the puppy seems oblivious to the baby, but you KNOW the 'step' is coming gently guard with an arm up, or placing your hand on the puppy's chest and saying, gently, 'Be easy, the baby is here' *point at baby*. You've just got to stay a step (no pun intended) ahead of the puppy until he realizes what a small person he's dealing with. I hope everything works out for you.


Very good advice!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree too with Roscosmom ... often puppies think that baby humans are puppies too because of the high pitched sound they make. I know my dogs get very excited when they hear children and just try to jump on them it's just the matter of teaching the dog, and eventually the baby, how to live together


----------

